# R.I.P. Ronald Reagan



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

I am deeply saddened by the passing of one of the best presidents in United States history, Ronald Wilson Reagan. Yes, he was 93 years old and did suffer from the Alzheimers disease it is still saddening. He was a great man who brought an end to communism with his legendary sentence "Mr. Gorbachev, tear down that wall" in Berlin, Germany is known around the world to this day and forever will. Today is his burial and the final end of one great man and president. There may be another topic in Current Events but I think this is more than current events. This is like the passing of a hero. A man that changed the world. Hated or loved, didn't know him or slightly did, you will mourn this man. Goodbye Mr.Reagan, you were great communicator and you are moving on to a much greater life. 

Thank You, 

Perennial All Star(aka NYKFan123)

R.I.P. Ronald Reagan
1911-2004


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Perennial All Star</b>!
> I am deeply saddened by the passing of one of the best presidents in United States history, Ronald Wilson Reagan. Yes, he was 93 years old and did suffer from the Alzheimers disease it is still saddening. He was a great man who brought an end to communism with his legendary sentence "Mr. Gorbachev, tear down that wall" in Berlin, Germany is known around the world to this day and forever will. Today is his burial and the final end of one great man and president. There may be another topic in Current Events but I think this is more than current events. This is like the passing of a hero. A man that changed the world. Hated or loved, didn't know him or slightly did, you will mourn this man. Goodbye Mr.Reagan, you were great communicator and you are moving on to a much greater life.
> 
> Thank You,
> ...



You're 14 so let me advise you of two things.

1. Iran contra affair.

2. Reagans dubious record as governor of california.

I am not saying he wasn't a decent president, but calling him one of the best of all time is wrong.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Forget Iran, it was 1 mistake, 1 costly mistake. That cannot and will not tarnish a man's image. I am 15 June 16 and age has NOTHING to do wth learning the president. I read so much about this man. I know about his legacy. He brought an end to communism WITHOUT a single shot fired. He did more god than bad and who cares about Cali? Taking all politics aside, he was a great communicator as president and a great man all around. It's sad that this disease basically wiped out the last 8 years or so of his life. RIP Ronald Reagan....


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Perennial All Star</b>!
> Forget Iran, it was 1 mistake, 1 costly mistake. That cannot and will not tarnish a man's image. I am 15 June 16 and age has NOTHING to do wth learning the president. I read so much about this man. I know about his legacy. He brought an end to communism WITHOUT a single shot fired. He did more god than bad and who cares about Cali? Taking all politics aside, he was a great communicator as president and a great man all around. It's sad that this disease basically wiped out the last 8 years or so of his life. RIP Ronald Reagan....


Actually there are many undocumented wars, who cares about cali??? It's the sixth largest economy in the world, the country cares about cali thats who.

As for forgetting about Iran contra

A). I was a huge series of mistakes that created well armed militaries in the middle east

B). There is no reason to love him just because you watch TV. Pick up a history book first.


Getting rid of the soviet union cost us more money then you will ever see and it has NEVER BEEN PROVED THAT COMMUNISM IS A THREAT,

Futhermore trickle down economics makes me want to puke it's so ridiculous.


Like I said you're 14 so you don't know you're probably subject to the influence of the media and biased parents and teachers.


Do your reasearch, you'll find out a lot more about reagan than you want to know.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You mean the fact that he was basically a puppet President and that Bush Sr. was basically running the country during his 8 years.

I will never forget that Ron said he was an actor first, politician second.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell that to Cambodia, Vietnam, North Korea, Romania, Poland, Latvia, Estonia, Afghanistan, and about 15 other countries, where MILLIONS died or lived in poverty with no religion or freedom of speech. 

What history books are you reading?

As for "trickle-down" economics and the economy, at least he managed it better than Isiah and your salary cap.

:laugh:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

This thread is a good example of why I tend to steer clear of talking about politics on a basketball message board.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I am not getting in the middle of this one either,but its cool to see a 14 year old with a mind and exercising it....


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Reagan was a likable guy, may he rest in peace.

As a president he sucked. He was supposed to trim the fed budget and it skyrocketed. He was supposed to be a man of integrity and his foreign affairs where a shamockery. Some think the contras where funded by crack sold in impoverished ghettos. Trickle down economics is a euphemism for letting big business do whatever the hell it wants so long as you can report job growth come election time. And please lets not talk about spreading democracy. What he did was to expand the military as a means of payback to his large defense industry political patrons, many who where based in california, and attempt to install puppet governments throughout latin america, same as it's always been since the banana republics where first conceived.

Sure he had rosy cheeks and a chummy way of speaking but I look forward to the day we have a real "great" president to serve this country. Reagan was one of these uninformed bimbos like present day Bush. He let underlings make the plans and he sold it to the people. Both Clinton and Bush Sr. where intellectuals but Bush Sr was just long time technocrat/beaurocrat, with no particular vision for the country. Bubba too just furthered a mainstream agenda, though at least he was progressive on race relations. Unfortunately he'd sell anything but a testicle for some campaign financing.

I don't know who the next great president will be but there sure where none to remember in my political lifetime.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah poverty in communism!

Haha how foolish can you be, that's one of the major benefits of communism!

You don't know anything leave this thread and hit the books.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> Reagan was a likable guy, may he rest in peace.
> 
> As a president he sucked. He was supposed to trim the fed budget and it skyrocketed. He was supposed to be a man of integrity and his foreign affairs where a shamockery. Some think the contras where funded by crack sold in impoverished ghettos. Trickle down economics is a euphemism for letting big business do whatever the hell it wants so long as you can report job growth come election time. And please lets not talk about spreading democracy. What he did was to expand the military as a means of payback to his large defense industry political patrons, many who where based in california, and attempt to install puppet governments throughout latin america, same as it's always been since the banana republics where first conceived.
> ...


Kerry will get elected, some people on his staff will blow up or leave, and Mccain will take over.He'll hire Nader, and some prominent liberatarian ending this joke of a democracy, abolishing the electoral college and buying me the New York Knicks because I'm dreaming :upset:


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: R.I.P. Ronald Reagan*



> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is beside the point. Why can't you just respect the man. ****, he dies and everyone is like, "Yeah, he was not a good president. He had the Iran Contra affair. It's a good thing he couldn't serve another term"

Why can't you just say R.I.P. Ronald Reagan and leave it at that. When Clinton dies, I am not going to bring up all the **** he did wrong, so why can't you show the former president just a tad bit of respect? All presidents do something during their presidency that we don't like. 

Also, the day Reagan was sworn in, Iran withdrew from the embassy and released the hostages. Let's talk a little about some of the good stuff he did once in a while. You people always look at the negative more than the positive. Why?


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Age has nothing to do with anything. I am only 2 years older than him. I have read about the good and bad about Reagan. Saying someone is too young to know about a president is stupid. 


Nice post Perrenial All-Star.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Age has everything to do with reading, reading comprehension and access to material, you haven't read jack I guarantee it, of course he is to young to be reading why? Because 3 years ago he was reading at 7th grade level.
How much information get's passed on at that level?

QED 16 year old.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He can't read outside of what he reads at school? And we did read about Reagan when I was in the 6th grade.


What the hell is QED?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahhaha. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Hahhaha. Thanks for the laugh.



Answer the damn question.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the damn question.


Aww! Need a timeout?

Anyway, here's a deal for you. I'll answer the question, teach you how to use it, where it comes from what it means etc.

If you go to the library read the chapter on Reagan in " American Political Trials" by Micheal R Belknap. Then come back here and defend your points referencing points from that book.

Or we can just drop it?


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

The Iran-Contra Affair Chapter?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> The Iran-Contra Affair Chapter?


Yes.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> Yes.




Look. That was not my point. I am just saying that a former president dies and instead of acknowlidging that people just start talking about what he did wrong in office. The least you can do is say R.I.P. I will read that later BTW. You catch my drift?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Replace the word wrong with the word right, that's my response.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Replace the word wrong with the word right, that's my response.



Yeah, but everyone is talking about his mis-haps.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Ok knicksbiggestfan, how about giving the damn guy some respect?! STFu already. I did reports on the man in 6th and 7th grades. I've read up on him enough. And I don't go to some ghetto school with stupid teachers who teach 4th grade work. I'm off to 10th grade now and I'm more advanced the modern day juniors and seniors. I've had enough of comparing age with history. The man was a good, solid president. **** California, they have ****in Arnold as Governor for Chris Sakes. They have been doomed for ages anyway. You think all this was Reagan? Please. Iran Contra is all your gonna talk about his entire time he was president? Stop being a biased fool and understand that the good he did overshadowed the bad. And when the hell has a president ever lowered the budget in the US?! Enough. This convo is over. RIP Reagan. Later....


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Perennial All Star</b>!
> Ok knicksbiggestfan, how about giving the damn guy some respect?! STFu already. I did reports on the man in 6th and 7th grades. I've read up on him enough. And I don't go to some ghetto school with stupid teachers who teach 4th grade work. I'm off to 10th grade now and I'm more advanced the modern day juniors and seniors. I've had enough of comparing age with history. The man was a good, solid president. **** California, they have ****in Arnold as Governor for Chris Sakes. They have been doomed for ages anyway. You think all this was Reagan? Please. Iran Contra is all your gonna talk about his entire time he was president? Stop being a biased fool and understand that the good he did overshadowed the bad. And when the hell has a president ever lowered the budget in the US?! Enough. This convo is over. RIP Reagan. Later....


**** you pissed him off, knickbiggestfan.

R.I.P. Dutch


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Perennial All Star</b>!
> Ok knicksbiggestfan, how about giving the damn guy some respect?! STFu already. I did reports on the man in 6th and 7th grades. I've read up on him enough. And I don't go to some ghetto school with stupid teachers who teach 4th grade work. I'm off to 10th grade now and I'm more advanced the modern day juniors and seniors. I've had enough of comparing age with history. The man was a good, solid president. **** California, they have ****in Arnold as Governor for Chris Sakes. They have been doomed for ages anyway. You think all this was Reagan? Please. Iran Contra is all your gonna talk about his entire time he was president? Stop being a biased fool and understand that the good he did overshadowed the bad. And when the hell has a president ever lowered the budget in the US?! Enough. This convo is over. RIP Reagan. Later....


Shutup you mongoid. You're the biased fool some ****ing stupid teenager who sees a ****ty CBS special and decided to come spouting off his weak, uneducated, ignorant political opinion on a basketball board.

And seriously shut the hell up about highschool education I don't give a **** what highschool you go to there's a reason that they won't let you work anyplace but Mcdonald's until you graduate you naive little ****.

Good Solid? What does those words mean when defining a president, you have no clue about anything so take you're ignorant *** back to recess, and stay away from politics until you can lay claim to having a basic highschool education.


Respect isn't given it's earned, something a 14 year old would never understand.

Now this conversation is over, timeout for you.

You think a guy who is solid shuts down all the mental hospitals in california? You think a guy who is solid sells arms to the middle east so he can finance a secret war that congress has forbade him to finance?


YOU THINK A SOLID PRESIDENT DOES WHAT HE DID TO AIR TRAFFIC CONTROLLERS??!!!

No you don't you don't even know what the hell I am talking about, because you're a child in a school for people who still need to learn how to learn.

End of story. Comeback when your nuts drop and you get a clue.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Shutup you mongoid. You're the biased fool some ****ing stupid teenager who sees a ****ty CBS special and decided to come spouting off his weak, uneducated, ignorant political opinion on a basketball board.
> ...


Hhahaha you ****in stupid *****. Get the point. We feel remorse either way. Stop being a ****in loser and express some remorse otherwise your still the biased bith here. Got it? STFU already. Tennager? Who gives a flying ****? McDonalds? I ain't you my friends. Your the one that needs an education. And no I didn't just "see something on CB". Don't be afraid that your still on 6th grade material while working as a janitor in some public school. I am and always will be more advanced with you. Your the one that needs a time out you ****in ***** spazzin out like a *** just because you've been proven wrong. End of Story. Go start with another 15 year old, one thats in the hallways you mop up mother****er!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Perennial All Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Hhahaha you ****in stupid


You mean you're right genius?




> *****. Get the point. We feel remorse either way. Stop being a ****in loser and express some remorse otherwise your still the biased bith here.


So everyone who doesn't feel the same you do is biased. Go to sleep already, and think about it.




> Got it? STFU already. Tennager? Who gives a flying ****? McDonalds? I ain't you my friends.


I'm a graduate student in cognitive science, and I am not multiple persons.




> Your the one that needs an education.


I know more than you about everything. Care to challenge me?


> And no I didn't just "see something on CB". Don't be afraid that your still on 6th grade material while working as a janitor in some public school.


You struggle with the difference between your and you're. Ask "your" 10th grade english teacher for help.


> I am and always will be more advanced with you.


Hahah you be very advanced there.


> Your the one that needs a time out you ****in ***** spazzin out like a *** just because you've been proven wrong.


Wow kid do you miss your bottle? Again you messed up , it's "You're the one", and for future reference you have to use facts to prove people wrong, not silly misspelled tirades. Though it is fun to be your marionette.


> End of Story. Go start with another 15 year old, one thats in the hallways you mop up mother****er!


I mop up a 15 year old in the hallways?

Good one. I feel bad for your parents. They must be very disappointed. I know I would be.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but everyone is talking about his mis-haps.


Have you seen the news? Everyone is talking about how he was the second coming of Christ.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow your ****ing gay seriously. Obviously I wrote fast and didn't bother reading it. Bottom line here is you're a stupid ***** because your a heartless ******* who can't even feel remorse for a guy who suffered through a terrible illness and now is dead. I could give 2 ****s what the **** you do for a living. Congratulations if you go to school. My bottle? See the funny thing is you've been proven a dumb ***** by a 15 year old guy and now you're firing back with smartass comments that make no sense. You think your some big shot because you're older? Don't think so. I have said my piece, you can continue saying yours and trying to get the last word in. All I got to say is that you are one big ***** and always seem to be on your period. Stop being a whiny ***** about what Reagan did/didn't do and respect the fact that he did something right to get this much love and put it in your head that if anyone who disses out for example your relative at a funeral you will be pissed too. Don't act all tough and defensive because your taking on a 10th grader. You're nothing in this world. Taking out your frustations on me is lame. Get a life...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Perennial All Star</b>!
> Wow your ****ing gay seriously.


What does my sexual orientation have to do with anything?

Are you coming on to me?


> Obviously I wrote fast and didn't bother reading it.


No excuse for ignorance.


> Bottom line here is you're a stupid ***** because your a heartless ******* who can't even feel remorse for a guy who suffered through a terrible illness and now is dead.


Happens to everyone all the time, quit being such a whiny little brat and get over it.



> I could give 2 ****s what the **** you do for a living. Congratulations if you go to school. My bottle? See the funny thing is you've been proven a dumb ***** by a 15 year old guy and now you're firing back with smartass comments that make no sense.


In what world do you live in that you think you've proved anyone " dumb " but yourself. You need a serious reality check,


> You think your some big shot because you're older?


No, because I'm better than you at everything and this post proved it,


> Don't think so. I have said my piece,


Which I have disproved, mocked and torn to shreds.


> you can continue saying yours and trying to get the last word in.


Funny, you don't see my following you around on threads, hypocrite.


> All I got to say is that you are one big ***** and always seem to be on your period.


Guys don't get periods you backwoods retard. You'll learn then when you take sex ed. Also, if this is all you have to say shutup already.



> Stop being a whiny ***** about what Reagan did/didn't do and respect the fact that he did something right to get this much love and put it in your head that if anyone who disses out for example your relative at a funeral you will be pissed too.


You're the one whining that people don't like him. Seriously is he your dad? If so that's to bad he wasted his genetics. What a horrible analogy, do you have trouble chewing gum and walking.


> Don't act all tough and defensive because your taking on a 10th grader. You're nothing in this world. Taking out your frustations on me is lame. Get a life...


Haha you're the one that can't stop responding or swearing at my posts. All you do is run around and pretend that your silly little opinoin is fact. Then get pissed when I tear you a new one.


Let this be an introduction to the world kid, people are bigger, better, and smarter than you, you're are wrong most of the time, and nobody cares what you think because you don't have the education to support it.

Now, keep coming around like you matter and have some grand point to make, and I'll keep doing the job your parents should be doing.


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

*I can't even believe I'm responding to this but*

Perennial Allstar, let me get this straight: 1) you think "gay" is a derogatory epithet; 2) you think p**sy is as well; 3) you think Reagan was a great man and president; and 4) you think saying R.I.P. is a substantial form of respect we owe to president regardless of 5) how he treated the working class, 6) gutted education, 7) shilled for corporations, 8) made decisions based on Billy Sunday's advice and horoscopes, 9) either thought SDI worked or thought the country would believe him, 10) came back from South America saying "You can really learn a lot, it's divide up into lots of little countries," 11) visited a Nazi cemetery and pretended U.S. Soldiers were buried there (they weren't), 12)possibly arranged to delay the hostage release until after taking office. I think that makes you 13) a homophobic sexist punk and 14) 14 yrs old. Do you think that textbooks you read in schools in this nation, right now, are going to do anything but offer puff-pieces on presidents. and lastly 15) (which you say you will be soon) do you think the relentless presented sight of Reagan's flag-draped coffin isn't a way of trying to cope with and justify the other flag-draped coffins of soldiers coming back from Iraq, whose pictures we're not even allowed to see bc this war is unjust and even its perpetrators know that? Happy almost birthday, celebrate it in THIS WORLD, here and now, in the spins and lies and deaths of this wonderful administration that learned everything it knows from Reagan Inc.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: I can't even believe I'm responding to this but*



> Originally posted by <b>inapparent</b>!
> Perennial Allstar, let me get this straight: 1) you think "gay" is a derogatory epithet; 2) you think p**sy is as well; 3) you think Reagan was a great man and president; and 4) you think saying R.I.P. is a substantial form of respect we owe to president regardless of 5) how he treated the working class, 6) gutted education, 7) shilled for corporations, 8) made decisions based on Billy Sunday's advice and horoscopes, 9) either thought SDI worked or thought the country would believe him, 10) came back from South America saying "You can really learn a lot, it's divide up into lots of little countries," 11) visited a Nazi cemetery and pretended U.S. Soldiers were buried there (they weren't), 12)possibly arranged to delay the hostage release until after taking office. I think that makes you 13) a homophobic sexist punk and 14) 14 yrs old. Do you think that textbooks you read in schools in this nation, right now, are going to do anything but offer puff-pieces on presidents. and lastly 15) (which you say you will be soon) do you think the relentless presented sight of Reagan's flag-draped coffin isn't a way of trying to cope with and justify the other flag-draped coffins of soldiers coming back from Iraq, whose pictures we're not even allowed to see bc this war is unjust and even its perpetrators know that? Happy almost birthday, celebrate it in THIS WORLD, here and now, in the spins and lies and deaths of this wonderful administration that learned everything it knows from Reagan Inc.


Don't forget the whole AIDS is not a problem fiasco.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you read the whole book. It'll present a better account of US history than you've ever seen, I guarantee it.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow this forum was supposed to be fun, instead you turned into a place where you think your bigger because you are insulting a 15 year old on the internet. Great. If it makes you happy, I'll leave here so you can parade around and post where everyone will agree with your lame opinions. Later...


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

thank you. i also think it was supposed to be a forum about the knicks, not a place for eulogies to public officials who didn't deserve them. come back when you're older, wiser, or more on-task. Otherwise, R.I.P., Perennial Allstar.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Owned kid.

P.S. The death of one is tragedy, the death of a million is a statistic.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

What are you talking about? Right and the RIP Ray Charles thread isn't anything to you? This isn't euologies, this is just showing respect. Older, wiser? I have enough knowledge of the game of basketball if thats what your trying to say. Stop being a fool and always mentioning age. Your telling me for example a 30 year old coke head with a 6th grade education would have more intelligence than me at this point? Make some sense. There was an argument here when knicksbiggestfan felt like escalating it. whenever this place turns into a Knicks forum again, I'll be back.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Perennial All Star</b>!
> What are you talking about? Right and the RIP Ray Charles thread isn't anything to you? This isn't euologies, this is just showing respect. Older, wiser? I have enough knowledge of the game of basketball if thats what your trying to say. Stop being a fool and always mentioning age. Your telling me for example a 30 year old coke head with a 6th grade education would have more intelligence than me at this point? Make some sense. There was an argument here when knicksbiggestfan felt like escalating it. whenever this place turns into a Knicks forum again, I'll be back.



Yes, a 30 year old coke head would have more education than you. Because he has lived longer than you and is wiser to the world.


You keep saying you'll be back but than you can't stop posting. Stop being such a hypocrite, and take some responsibility for your actions, nobody escalated anything until you came over and threw your little 14 year old temper tantrum.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Where do you get these wacked out analgoies anyway? Who the hell is talking about Coke heads? Seriously what argument do you think you're having and what point do you think you're making?

Runtofreeforfly is easier to understand.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

I escalated what? I said my point and you came here and bashed it. It's a free world and a free forum, don't come here and bash other peoples opinions and I wont do the same to you.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Perennial All Star</b>!
> I escalated what? I said my point and you came here and bashed it. It's a free world and a free forum, don't come here and bash other peoples opinions and I wont do the same to you.


No. Stop pretending like anything you say matters on this board, until you clear up your rep no one will take you seriously. Quit acting like spoiled child, it's wearing thin.

Now, weren't you going to drop this 5 posts ago?

P.S. Freedom is a subjective definition. Something a child like you couldn't comprehend.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Check your PM's fool.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Perennial All Star</b>!
> Check your PM's fool.


I checked them, all found was garbage so I deleted it. 

Fool.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Have you seen the news? Everyone is talking about how he was the second coming of Christ.



I am talking about on here


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Right. It was a statement that read if you don't want me here, ban me. I'm here to talk about the Knicks, not Reagan. If you want to follow me around and insult me thats fine, but contact an admin or a moderator if you don't want me to discuss the Knicks on this board. Got it?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Perennial All Star</b>!
> Right. It was a statement that read if you don't want me here, ban me. I'm here to talk about the Knicks, not Reagan. If you want to follow me around and insult me thats fine, but contact an admin or a moderator if you don't want me to discuss the Knicks on this board. Got it?


I ban you in the name of zombie Reagan!

Go back to the crib from whence you came.


Sorry this is a Knicks board full of ex/current new yorkers. We won't go whining to mods or anything silly like that, we'll simply tell you that your ideas suck and no one likes you.

Its a very blunt group.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Ok, I'll live with that. I live in NY too. Hopefully this is the end of this........for now...


----------

